# HDVR2 to HDVR2 HD swap



## tecnofile (Feb 9, 2006)

Hey all,
I have/had a HDVR2 that I had used the zipper on and put in a new larger HD that was working great until a couple days ago when my house got zapped by lightning. It looks like the mobo got fried in my zippered HDVR2 but I think the HD is ok. I also have a second HDVR2 laying around that a friend gave me that he didnt use anymore so I kept it for a backup. My question is can I take the zippered HD out of the fried HDVR2 and put into my backup HDVR2 without any problems? I have several movies I purchased that I hadnt watched yet and some other stuff on there :/ Just wondering if after the swap my movies would still be there and/or if there are any other problems with doing this??? Any advice would be greatly appreciated!

thanks
tecnofile


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Pretty sure you'll need to perform a "clear and delete everything" before the HDVR2 will be able to use the dead HDVR2's drive. But it depends on what other hacks you had with your zippered drive.


----------



## Tivogre (Jul 12, 2002)

Zippered drives can be swapped between unit.

You will have to run the 51killer app.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

DO NOT perform a Clear and delete everything on a hacked drive. You'll never get past the phone setup portion of guided setup and the DTivo will not be able to record until you do. Run the 51killer.tcl script from bash and then reboot the DTivo. The 51killer script is located in the /busybox directory on the DTivo.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Correct move old HD to new unit and run 51killer.tcl
all shows and settings will remain intact. No reason to do a C&D everything when moving a zippered HD.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

tecnofile said:


> Hey all,
> I have/had a HDVR2 that I had used the zipper on and put in a new larger HD that was working great until a couple days ago when my house got zapped by lightning. It looks like the mobo got fried in my zippered HDVR2 but I think the HD is ok. I also have a second HDVR2 laying around that a friend gave me that he didnt use anymore so I kept it for a backup. My question is can I take the zippered HD out of the fried HDVR2 and put into my backup HDVR2 without any problems? I have several movies I purchased that I hadnt watched yet and some other stuff on there :/ Just wondering if after the swap my movies would still be there and/or if there are any other problems with doing this??? Any advice would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> thanks
> tecnofile


All that work to hack the unit, and you didn't have it plugged into a $35 Battery UPS?


----------



## tecnofile (Feb 9, 2006)

Dkerr24 said:


> All that work to hack the unit, and you didn't have it plugged into a $35 Battery UPS?


Yes I did.. and believe it or not.. the lighting apparently came in through the network cable somehow which was also supposed to be "protected" and still got blown up!!!!  It blew up my FA120.. I was actually sitting in front of it when it happened, I saw a brilliant white light, heard a loud crackling noise and then saw bits of FA120 fly across the room!

Thanks everyone for the feedback!! I will give it a go. I thought maybe that was the correct way to do it with the 51killer but just wasnt sure. I have only zippered this one unit and it went so smoothly that I didnt poke around much else inside so I wasnt sure of what was what. Thanks!


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

Ouch!!


----------

